# Which months to worm in?



## sandi_84 (7 February 2013)

I've already asked for help to set out a worming plan but stupidly I never asked what months I should be worming in 

Previously my YO would do all our worming but now we're on our own I need a guide please?


----------



## cosmicblue (7 February 2013)

Go to your local shop who supply wormers as they will have an SQP to help advise you.
Personally I use the worm count method and only worm when needed and giving a broad spectrum once a year, normally autumn.
Or email westgate labs they are really knowledgable and helpful in all aspects of worming.


----------



## sandi_84 (7 February 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Go to your local shop who supply wormers as they will have an SQP to help advise you.
Personally I use the worm count method and only worm when needed and giving a broad spectrum once a year, normally autumn.
Or email westgate labs they are really knowledgable and helpful in all aspects of worming.
		
Click to expand...

Ok thank you


----------



## cosmicblue (7 February 2013)

There are so many ways people do worming its bit of a minefield lol.
If you speak to an SQP they have to take regular training to keep their certificates so are very up to date on the latest info.
They will chat to you about your horse/yard etc and help you develop a plan specifically for you!


----------



## sandi_84 (7 February 2013)

Fabby thanks cosmicblue!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 February 2013)

Not all SQPs give out accurate advice (Ive had some which has been contradictory or downright plain wrong) so while it is good to follow their advice I do think it is best for owners to also learn themselves the basics to cross check the advice they are given. 

These links might help (not saying you have to buy from these people but their info is the most detailed Ive found)
whats in each wormer
http://wormers-direct.co.uk/ingredients.html
worming calendar
http://wormers-direct.co.uk/calendar.html
more detail on each of the wormers on the market
http://wormers-direcot.c.uk/brands.html

In basic terms you must either worm for tapeworm (autumn/spring) or blood test for it (worming if positive result)
You must worm for encysted small redworm in the winter (no alternatives available)
Neither of these types reliably show up on worm counts
The rest of the year/worm types you can use worm counts to see if worming is required. 
Dont underdose. Worm and keep the horses on the dirty paddock for a fortnight (so that any resistant to the drug worms are expelled and mate with non resistant ones - if you move them straight to clean pasture you could have 100% drug resistant worms being expelled and breeding). Poo pick to keep pasture clean where possible.


----------



## Gem Gill (8 February 2013)

Pay a company to figure it out via worm counts I use intelligent worming (google them) vvv impressed with service so far no worries for me all planned and sorted!!


----------

